# Small Pigeon Loft Blue Prints



## Setter Jax (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone have the blue prints for a small pigeon loft/coop like the one in Lion Country Gun Dog Supply?
Or something similar. Like the picture below. Any advice on a coop??

Thanks.

SJ


----------



## Jim P (Oct 22, 2012)

Shon this weekend when you go to Bud's take a tape measure with you, he has a nice loft, I don't think you need one as big though. What has mama said about a pigeon loft in her back yard?


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 22, 2012)

Its on the side yard and I have to stain it and make it look good. lol I have left over shingles from when I put the new roof on and extra stain that matches the fence. Not worried about the outside. I want to know how to build the inside, boxes, perches, ect.......


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 22, 2012)

Jim, Super Craker (Shane) and I are going out to SSJ farm Sat morning for some shake and bake.  Why don't you join us and we will get a few more birds.  It will be a morning hunt.  Got to get back for the Gator Bull Dog game.


----------



## Jim P (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd like to go, but they are going to put some kind of gell in my left knee and they said I have to not over do it for a few days, it will drive me crazy, but for now it's better then a new knee.


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 22, 2012)

Jim, listen to the docs and get well soon. We have to take the kids quail hunting on the 3rd.  Want me to ask Stuart if we can use the mule on the hunt.  You might get around a little easier if your knee is bothering you.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Setter Jax, I recently built a Johnny House and posted pictures not too long ago of mine. I literally searched the entire web about different designs. I looked at both pigeon and quail pen designs to make mine. The number one advice I can give you is to use Google images. Search under Pigeon pens, pigeon lofts, pigeon designs, and pigeon houses, etc. on Google images. Once you find a design you like click the image to trace down the prints. Your best bet will be to find pigeon discussion boards like Woody's. They have the best plans and contain search engines to use within their sites.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/post-your-lofts-here-48720.html

Here is a great site that has several designs:http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 23, 2012)

A little bigger but here is one I based mine off of, I built mine with all scrap I had from other projects.

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, I have to keep it small.  I'm in a sub division.  Going to put the coop on the side yard instead of the back yard.  I think a coop in back would drive the dogs crazy.  I found a design I like.  Any recommendations for the inside, boxes, perches.

Have you had any problems with varmints getting into the coop.  We have a lot of stray cats, opossum, coons, and armadillos where I live.  Do you close the slider where the gate is at night?


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 23, 2012)

I had a young coon about wipe me out once, Had stray cats try and get in.  We have 2 that live outside they pay them no mind.  I had an old chicken nesting box and perch I mounted to my wall.  

I just throw straw or pinestraw on my floor and just rake it all out, boxes you could build some thing like a 2x8 for the bottom and back, permanent dividers and a hinged front or one that slides out where you can clean it easy.  Some 1x4 cut at 45's on the long end trim nailed together and mounted on the wall sticking out make easy perches.

if you do one like you have pictured I would make the roof with tin, hinge it and then a wire floor.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 23, 2012)

I built one the other day. I still have to paint one side and complete some finishing touches to the inside of it. I just winged it. I didn't have any plans to go by.


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am also very interested in a set of plans.  Or even just pictures of the inside and outside to get an idea of how to build one.


----------



## Jim P (Oct 23, 2012)

Melvin your turning into a real bird hunter


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 23, 2012)

Melvin ment to send you message the other day, my birds kicked those egss out of the nest, I'll let you know if they start sitting again.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 23, 2012)

http://gundogforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=100&t=15397


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for all the great ideas.  I knew how I wanted to build the outside, I just wasn't sure on how to set up the inside. All the info and links helped.  Friend of mine just had a hatch, got to get the coop built so I can train them to re-home while they are young. I will post pic of the project later.  

SJ


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 24, 2012)

What's the difference in a coop and a johnny house? Purpose?


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 24, 2012)

One is for quail and the other is for homing pigeons.  Quail get expensive to train with and are harder to keep.  Homing pigeons you can re-use over and over again.  I have a field by the house, I can train in with pigeons and they will fly home after they are released.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jim P said:


> Melvin your turning into a real bird hunter



I dont know a thing about bird hunting. I have however always had a knack for training dogs.

Once you understand how the dog's mind works, its just a matter of figuring out what you want the dog to do. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 28, 2012)

Luke0927 said:


> Melvin ment to send you message the other day, my birds kicked those egss out of the nest, I'll let you know if they start sitting again.



No problem. I picked up some young homers from a guy over in Woodstock.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 29, 2012)

good deal, tip for those starting a loft feed them in the evening get them used to eating all their food fast the first time you fly them make sure they haven't eaten that day and maybe even light the day before, that way they will want to come back in pretty quick.  I've had young birds want to go out and fly and then hang around on the outside for a while...actually had an owl or something get on 2 days ago, been letting them stay out at night and one decided to roost outside.


----------

